# Hoverboards Banned By Delta Airlines and British Airways



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hoverboards Banned By Delta Airlines and British Airways - by Hugo Martin/ Business/ Los Angeles Times/ latimes.com

"Delta Air Lines and British Airways have prohibited passengers from packing hoverboards on their planes.

Both airlines said they were banning the self-balancing scooter because of reports that the lithium-ion batteries that power hoverboards may overheat or catch fire.

The ban comes at the start of the holiday season, when air passengers may be packing hoverboards as gifts. Online retailer Overstock stopped the sale of hoverboards because of similar safety concerns..."





The electric self-balancing scooters known as hoverboards have been banned from Delta and British Airways flights because of the risk of overheating and fires. (Stephen Brashear / Associated Press)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2015)

It's Officially a Hoverboard Backlash - by Ahiza Garcia/ Money/ Business/ CNN/ money.cnn.com

"Now the Consumer Electronics Show has banned the self-balancing scooters from being used at any of the convention's venues. 

 The Consumer Technology Association, which hosts CES, posted a note on its website that said: "Wheeled transport devices (with or without motors) are not permitted at any CES venue. This includes hoverboards, skateboards, uniwheels and all similar products."

The devices were projected to be one of the top items on holiday wish lists. But now they're being banned all over the place, because some of them are overheating, catching fire or exploding due to a faulty plug..."






Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 11, 2015)

Gives new meaning to the term, "Hot Foot". 

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 12, 2015)

Remind you of anything?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2015)

Amazon Removes All Swagway Hoverboards From Site - by Adario Strange/ Tech/ Mashable/ mashable.com

"Swagway, one of the most popular hoverboards on the market, has been quietly wiped from Amazon’s website. The action comes just days after Swagway was identified as the brand of hoverboard that caught fire while charging in a Chappaqua, New York home.

Early Saturday, while researching a different Swagway story, I noticed that the brand had been erased from the Amazon website. When I later contacted the company, Swagway told me that Amazon sent them a notice Friday night that requires all hoverboard sellers to "provide documentation demonstrating that all hoverboards you list are compliant with applicable safety standards, including UN 38.3 (battery), UL 1642 (battery), and UL 60950-1 (charger)."

"Swagway already meets all those certifications and is happy that Amazon has decided to take steps to weed out the low quality boards," the Swagway spokesperson said.

However, if true, that statement still doesn't explain why Swagway's products have disappeared and a number of other hoverboard products are still available on the site..."





Image: Fred Lee, ABC


Richard


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 14, 2015)

We purchased a hoverboard from Amazon (not Skagway) for our 19 year old.  They sent an email as a follow up to give us safety precautions.  Also said we could return it if we wanted to but he's not giving his up lol!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2015)

Saw a kid using one of these in Costco yesterday.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Remind you of anything?



The current hover-boards have a maximum weight of only 220lbs. So we aren't there yet. In the city they may get used for transportation, but outside of the city they are more or less a toy. Albeit an expensive toy.


----------



## topmom101 (Dec 16, 2015)

I read an article a couple of days ago that said all airlines have now added these hoverboards on their list of banned items.  They cannot be checked or carried on board.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hoverboard Ban On Airlines May Extend to Drones - by Grant Martin/ Forbes/ Logistics & Transportation/ forbes.com

"Recent concern over the battery safety in hoverboards has led many of the nation’s airlines to prohibit the toys in aircraft over the holiday season. Now, that ban may be extending to the drone industry.

According to NBC Miami Greg Meyer, an official at the Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport suggested that drones are “not allowed at the airport in any way, shape or form, whether they are flying or coming through your checked luggage.”..."





A drone enthusiast piloting his remote controlled aircraft. AFP PHOTO / Phyo Hein Kyaw / AFP / Phyo Hein Kyaw 


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 20, 2015)

Norfolk,VA U. S. Customs officials just siege over 400 no off hover boards at the Norfolk port. They were all made in China under the brand name of Samsung.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 21, 2015)

From everything I read, the fires only started when the board was in use or being charged. So when it's off and in cargo there shouldn't be any danger. And they could, if they wanted to, simply ban the batteries and not the boards themselves. But I guess the airlines just want to ban things.



dioxide45 said:


> The current hover-boards have a maximum weight of only 220lbs. So we aren't there yet. In the city they may get used for transportation, but outside of the city they are more or less a toy. Albeit an expensive toy.



yup. The only people I see using these are YOUNG, FIT people, usually males.
see: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtRCaOknFp0


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 21, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> From everything I read, the fires only started when the board was in use or being charged. *So when it's off and in cargo there shouldn't be any danger.* And they could, if they wanted to, simply ban the batteries and not the boards themselves. But I guess the airlines just want to ban things



Not true. I am glad they have been banned. This is the same problem that brought down a 747 and killed the crew. It also caused a major ground fire in a 787 and resulted in their grounding shortly after they started airline service. Its also why you can't have Lith-ion batteries in your checked baggage. 

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 30, 2015)

Why You Won't Be Finding Hoverboards at This Mall - by Michael Addady/ Retail/ Hoverboards/ Fortune/ fortune.com

"The latest in hoverboard bans.

Deerbrook Mall in Humble, Texas, has officially removed all hoverboards from its stores.

This decision follows an incident in which one of the devices caught fire on Monday. The local fire department told CBS-affiliated television station KHOU that it had simply been sitting in the box at the time. Firefighters evacuated the mall to take care of the situation..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 30, 2015)

China's Makeshift Hoverboard Industry is Imploding After Amazon's Safety Crackdown - by Josh Horwitz and Echo Huang/ Wipeout/ Quartz/ qz.com

"Chinese companies that helped fuel the global hoverboard craze are unraveling rapidly, after Western retailers like Amazon demanded new safety and legality standards earlier this month. Some are so upset by Amazon’s actions they plan to protest outside Amazon’s Guangzhou office later today (Dec. 29).

“The whole industry has been wiped clean,” Lou Bin, a Hangzhou-based hoverboard re-seller whose business has suffered after Amazon introduced new requirements, told Quartz. “Small factories have exited the market, and everyone is paying more attention to safety and patents.”..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 30, 2015)

Fires are not the only dangers of Hoverboards:

See Mike Tyson Falls Off his Hoverboard from YouTube


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Apparently Russell Crowe was not Aware of the Ban.*

Russell Crowe slams Virgin Australia over hoverboard ban

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/29/entertainment/russell-crowe-virgin-australia-twitter-rant/


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 30, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Russell Crowe slams Virgin Australia over hoverboard ban
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/29/entertainment/russell-crowe-virgin-australia-twitter-rant/



Poor Baby. I filed this under "who cares what Crowe thinks about Virgin Australia"

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2016)

Amazon Pulls Hoverboards from Site After New Safety Warning - by Michelle Broder Van Dyke/ Buzz Feed News Reporter/ Buzz Feed News/ buzzfeed.com

"The online retail giant removed the two-wheeled devices after an official warning that “consumers risk serious injury or death if their self-balancing scooters ignite and burn.” 

Less than a week after the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission sent out a scathing warning letter that hoverboards could be an “imminent hazard,” Amazon has pulled all self-balancing scooters from its website.

A “hoverboard” search on Amazon as of Wednesday returns only results for replacement parts and accessories for the devices..."





Stephen Brashear / AP


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2016)

U.S. Government Leads Recall of 500,000 Hoverboards - by Adario Strange/ Tech/ Mashable/ mashable.com

"After many months of safety warnings and reports of fires caused by hoverboards, 10 manufacturers, distributors and retailers have finally issued an official recall of 501,000 hoverboards in the U.S. coordinated by the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC)..."

Richard


----------

